# Pekiti Tirsia Kali vs. Sayoc Kali



## Cyber Ninja

Hello All,

I am fairly new to the world of Filipino Martial Arts. I have been doing some internet research over the past few weeks on which arts seem most effective compared to others. I basically would like to know what you all feel about the Pekiti Tirsia & Sayoc systems, both compared against each other and individually. I look forward to your post's. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com

Hello JMD,

First: Oh no not again! The PTK vs Sayoc Kali thread! (Just kidding!) But I would suggest that you run a quick search on the various forums to see that alot of this information has been discussed many times.

Second, if you can't locate the information, what kind of questions do you have? I'll send answer as many questions as I can for you.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## Ern-Dog

> Oh no not again! The PTK vs Sayoc Kali thread!



Guro Steve. You took the words right off my keyboard.


----------



## guromkb

Ahhh the infamous Pekiti vs. Sayoc jargain. I trained Pekititirsia for 9 years with Tuhon Gaje and some of his old school guard. I can attest to the methodology it is sound and quiet proficient. I have never tasted the Sayoc Kali...but from what I have heard it is excellent! I left Pekititirsia last year due to what I feel is way to much political B.S. not from Tuhon Gaje himself but from the so called heads of certain PTK organizations. Life is much to short to be wallowing in political mire. I have sinced formed the Kali-Rongan ng Buhay System here in San Antonio Texas, based on my 23 years of training in various diciplines. I have no politics in the system PERIOD! I don't play the my art vs your art crapola, I just teach and train people who are interested in practical methods for impractical times. All are welcome, take care and Salamat Po


----------



## Cyber Ninja

Thanks for the advice guys. I ran a search of post's and unfortunately I was not able to find anything specifically talking about pro's and con's of the two styles I inquired about. So if one of you would be so kind as to provide a link to a post or private message me I would apprecite it. Please understand I am new to Martial Talk and did not intend to "stir" anything up. 

Regards,


----------



## Toasty

MIKE!!!

Whats up man - its Rob (the Balintawak guy)...

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## guromkb

Kamusta Ka Rob..how are ya? Glad to see you here brother.. drop me an email kalimdb@yahoo.com Take care


----------

